# Smartphone newbie - Advice?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok - full disclosure: I'm 63 & da wife is 60. We've gotten along this far in life without either of us EVER owning a cellphone. Now, we're being "coaxed" (ridiculed is a better word!) by family to get with the times & get a "smart phone" - mainly so we can "text" with people, as email seems to be becoming passe. The last thing I want to do is add another monthly expense - which i guess you HAVE to with one of these gizmos.
I'm looking for some advice /suggestions how i might dip a toe into this brave new world as INEXPENSIVELY and simply as possible. What should i get? ( i have a laptop, desktop and tablet - all of which i bought used on kijiji. Is that the way to go with smartphones? I'm guessing there's lots of perfectly good used phones also available, because most sheep - er, people- will get rid of their current ones once a new model comes out?)
Also what's the cheapest way to go with a monthly plan? I'm ready for all kinds of suggestions - let's go!


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

If you really only need to text with people, you don't need a smart phone. There are phones optimized for texting, such as the BLU Samba, which costs $25 on Amazon.ca, unlocked. The cheapest phones are 2G, which will be phased out eventually, and even now they don't work with all carriers so you'll need to do your research.

Not having a smart phone also allows you to get a cheaper plan -- just text and voice, no data needed. Check out Wind, 7-11 Speakout, etc. for the cheaper rates.

An alternative is to get a cheap smart phone and use it without a data plan, just set it to use WiFi for data if you ever need data. Check out swappa for deals on used smart phones, or look on Amazon.ca for the BLU smart phones, which are very affordable for basic Android phones.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

I've no need for a smartphone myself but find text and the occasional voice call useful so I got myself and old guys phone, a Doro PhoneEasy 620, and here in Ottawa, the Rogers $100 good for a year pay-as-you-go. I carry the phone in the jeep and boat for just in case and use the text to contact various people about when, where to meet up and so on. My wife takes it with her now and then to connect with her buddies.

Edit: A requirement was a flip/clamshell style so no buttons could be pushed while the phone was in my pocket. Sure the buttons can be disabled but flip is easy ... my career was in bleeding edge technology ... I just smile with the comments I get about my old guys phone ... but hey, it meets my minimum requirements as should all technology, my opinion ... :cheerful:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for the comments so far.
rikk2 - that sounds like what I'm looking for...

(ps - what does 'unlocked' mean?)


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks for the comments so far.
> rikk2 - that sounds like what I'm looking for...
> 
> (ps - what does 'unlocked' mean?)


Unlocked means you can use your phone with any carrier, as long as the phone is compatible with that carrier's network. This gives you a lot of flexibility: for example I just spent two weeks in France and I swapped out the SIM card in my unlocked phone with a local SIM card in France; I made lots of calls and texts (including quite a few calls back home to Canada) during those two weeks but only spent about $15. I would have spent at least $100 if I were locked into my provider and had to pay roaming fees.

I like that Doro phone too, but note that texting with a flip phone is a lot more work than texting with a phone that has a regular keyboard (like a Blackberry or that BLU Samba I mentioned above). Or a smart phone for that matter, which has a keyboard that you touch on the screen.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

^ Agree with you on the Doro and texting ... not for long texts. I use it for stuff like "I'm here", "CU at 8:00", ...


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Jargey, if I may suggest that very expensive data plan... I have a Wind $40 a month plan.

For just phone calls and text, you can get what my husband has, a second-hand phone with a pay-as-you-go plan. For $100 a year, he can phone for $.30 a minute, or text for $.15 each. He has never used the full $100 a year.

But with my smart phone, I get GPS. I never get lost. I can look up stuff right away (so, what do Syrians speak when they're at home? Where is Texas City, anyways?). I can comparison shop and price-match in the store. I can deposit cheques without going to the bank. It's a camera, too. Selfies are a waste of time, but it is amazing how often a picture can get you out of trouble. E-mail on the go. And I can also accept credit cards if someone owes me money. Pick out a tune on a piano keyboard. Aps are super fun, and an astonishing waste of time.

And I can play video games, but that is secondary... Think about it.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

If you are a light user (minimal calls and no data), you should consider prepaid. Various providers allow for top-ups every six months for about $50, and the balance is drawn down on a pay per use basis.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Like Jargey, I have limited cell phone requirement. My wife and I do have simple AT&T flip phones. Gophones bought from Walmart when we visit USA. Cost $14.88! We buy $25 of airtime and that gets us through our 3 month stay. We unlocked the phones and use them in Canada on 7-Eleven Speakout. It is on the Rogers network, but you can buy smaller increments of air time than the Rogers $100 plan and they have 1 yr expiry. $25 lasts me for the 9 months we are in Canada. My wife sometimes has to top up once.

But getting to phones. AT&T texted me during last visit that our phones will no longer work after end of this year. This because they are 2G. I started looking here, but Walmart now have the new AT&T flip phones for same price which are no doubt 3G capable. They have many others too and one , the Z432 has a keyboard almost like a Blackberry for $18.26. They also have smartphones for about $40. So think I will wait until next January and pick one of those up on way South.

Speakout has phones here at reasonable prices.  Speakout has various plans. If you go with Pay-as-you-go airtime voucher, you can add unlimited texting for $10/month but you must make sure you have a balance that will cover that. We don't text, so have not investigated that.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

For those of you using non-smartphones, I'd love to have recommendations for one with good battery life. That's been my biggest frustration: my 8-year-old phone lasts a week between charges, but I've bought two backup phones that were advertised as being able to last 1 month on standby but I have to recharge them every two days even if I make no calls. I replaced the battery on one of them but it didn't make a difference.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

brad said:


> For those of you using non-smartphones, I'd love to have recommendations for one with good battery life.


 The very cheap AT&T phone from Walmart that I use, is made by Samsung (SGa107 - now obsolete). I make very few calls. Battery seems to last for quite a while - maybe 10 days? I just checked it - lying on table, can't recall when last charged, but battery indicator says it is still almost fully charged.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

agent99 said:


> The very cheap AT&T phone from Walmart that I use, is made by Samsung (SGa107 - now obsolete). I make very few calls. Battery seems to last for quite a while - maybe 10 days? I just checked it - lying on table, can't recall when last charged, but battery indicator says it is still almost fully charged.


Hmmm, one of the backup phones I got was a flip phone by Samsung and the battery dies after two days even if I make no calls. It's no better than a smart phone in that regard! I even bought a new battery for it but experienced the same problem. I think I'm just jinxed when it comes to batteries: I have a Microsoft Surface tablet that supposedly has a 10-hour battery life but I've never been able to get more than 3 hours from it.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

agent99 said:


> ... We unlocked the phones and use them in Canada on 7-Eleven Speakout. It is on the Rogers network, but you can buy smaller increments of air time than the Rogers $100 plan and they have 1 yr expiry. $25 lasts me for the 9 months we are in Canada ...


Darn, Speakout does not offer roaming else I'd go with them ... the boat often roams into US waters June through October.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

rikk2 said:


> Darn, Speakout does not offer roaming else I'd go with them ... the boat often roams into US waters June through October.


Lots of prepaid plans don't offer roaming. However, Fido does; I have their $100/year prepaid plan and it does allow roaming anywhere. You pay $3/minute for roaming, though, so it's better to have a 2-SIM phone or else get a local SIM when traveling.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

brad said:


> Lots of prepaid plans don't offer roaming. However, Fido does; I have their $100/year prepaid plan and it does allow roaming anywhere. You pay $3/minute for roaming, though, so it's better to have a 2-SIM phone or else get a local SIM when traveling.


Sure, as posted, I have the Rogers $100 plan, works just fine ... but typically end up with $50 unspent ... the phone while on the boat is stowed and off, for an emergency only. Off-topic, my son uses the Wind plan referenced above for the long commute and finds the reception spotty ... I forwarded him the Speakout site ... their $10/30 days data plan might suit him.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I just bought a Moto E ... quite cheap, $100 unlocked. I haven't used it yet.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

rikk2 said:


> Darn, Speakout does not offer roaming else I'd go with them ... the boat often roams into US waters June through October.


I don't know about your area, but when our $$ was stronger I would buy 4 AT&T $25 top up cards (couldn't find the $100 ones) and use my AT&T phone in Canada. It worked fine and air time cost was about same. Also had free LD in USA, I think. 

Now, I use same phone for US and Canada, but swap SIMs when in USA for 3 months.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

agent99 said:


> I don't know about your area, but when our $$ was stronger I would buy 4 AT&T $25 top up cards (couldn't find the $100 ones) and use my AT&T phone in Canada. It worked fine and air time cost was about same. Also had free LD in USA, I think. Now, I use same phone for US and Canada, but swap SIMs when in USA for 3 months.


It had occurred to me to look into a US provider for use in Canada, but I never followed up on it ... hmmm.

Edit: Ok, last post, smartphone related ... fwiw, my son who uses 400-500MB data/month likes the unlimited but reduced speed at 5GB with Wind but has buddies who are using and are happy with Koodo, backed by Telus, so he may give that a try.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OP here: Just getting back on this topic again (I've been pre-occupied with OS!) 
Stupid question- I'm a little confused with terminology re What is a 'smartphone'? I want to get a phone that i can make phone calls on (ie talk); that i can text on; that can take pictures; and get e-mail & internet(via wi-fi when avail. -no data plan). Is that a 'smartphone'- or am i using the wrong term here.
FWIW - reading the comments above, and other advice, I'm considering getting an UNLOCKED used phone & going with a simple plan to start (maybe even rogers $100/year deal, as I'm with rogers now for cable/internet/home phone).
Another question(s): If i do buy a used phone (on kijiji for example) what key things should i look for-or look OUT for?
and, if someone's selling a phone & SAYS it's unlocked - is there a way to verify that, before buying it?
Comments appreciated.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

(cont'd from post above)
Here's today's kijiji "phones" category page from my local area. just in case somebody had the time . interest or inclination to have a look at what's being offered for sale - and could say to me; "Hey jargey - this ad looks like a good deal!" haha:biggrin:
http://www.kijiji.ca/b-phone-tablet/st-johns/c132l1700113
(also feel free to pm me!)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

wendi1 said:


> Jargey, if I may suggest that very expensive data plan... I have a Wind $40 a month plan.
> 
> For just phone calls and text, you can get what my husband has, a second-hand phone with a pay-as-you-go plan. For $100 a year, he can phone for $.30 a minute, or text for $.15 each. He has never used the full $100 a year.


Yes, I'm the same way..I like to be frugal when it comes to cell phones..don't need a smart phone, not willing to pay the price for one (even used) or the
higher monthly charges associated with it. Just a pay as you go plan with Wind.My current plan works about to $40 every 5 or 6 months to keep my
account alive. 30c per minute for outgoing calls..my incoming ones are free (I'm on the old Wind pay-as-you-go plan). As long as I have at least $50 in
my minute by minute charge acct, I'm good for those emergency calls. 



> But with my smart phone, I get GPS. I never get lost. I can look up stuff right away (so, what do Syrians speak when they're at home? Where is Texas City, anyways?). I can comparison shop and price-match in the store. I can deposit cheques without going to the bank. It's a camera, too. Selfies are a waste of time, but it is amazing how often a picture can get you out of trouble. E-mail on the go. And I can also accept credit cards if someone owes me money. Pick out a tune on a piano keyboard. Aps are super fun, and an astonishing waste of time.


Ah yes,the benefits of smart phones..GPS..yes that is an added benefit..which I don't need..I never get lost and I don't ask for directions either. :biggrin:


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> OP here: Just getting back on this topic again (I've been pre-occupied with OS!)
> Stupid question- I'm a little confused with terminology re What is a 'smartphone'? I want to get a phone that i can make phone calls on (ie talk); that i can text on; that can take pictures; and get e-mail & internet(via wi-fi when avail. -no data plan). Is that a 'smartphone'- or am i using the wrong term here.
> FWIW - reading the comments above, and other advice, I'm considering getting an UNLOCKED used phone & going with a simple plan to start (maybe even rogers $100/year deal, as I'm with rogers now for cable/internet/home phone).


If you want to get email and internet when wifi is available, you need a smart phone. The "dumb phones" or "feature phones" can do everything else you want to do (make phone calls, text, and photos), but they can't get email or internet. Well, some of them can, but the interface is so primitive and klunky that you might as well not try.

So unless you want to carry two devices (which is what I do: a dumb phone plus a tablet that I can use for web browsing, email, Skype, etc. on wifi), you want a smart phone.

If you get a smart phone and don't want to pay for a data plan, you have to set it up so it never uses cellular data, only WiFi. That means, for example, you won't be able to use your smart phone as a GPS device, because cell phone GPS uses cellular data.

You could try kijiji, but you might have better luck with swappa, which usually has good deals on used smart phones and might be a little less "Wild West" than kijiji.


----------



## wert (Jan 26, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> Ok - full disclosure: I'm 63 & da wife is 60. We've gotten along this far in life without either of us EVER owning a cellphone. Now, we're being "coaxed" (ridiculed is a better word!) by family to get with the times & get a "smart phone" - mainly so we can "text" with people, as email seems to be becoming passe. The last thing I want to do is add another monthly expense - which i guess you HAVE to with one of these gizmos.
> I'm looking for some advice /suggestions how i might dip a toe into this brave new world as INEXPENSIVELY and simply as possible. What should i get? ( i have a laptop, desktop and tablet - all of which i bought used on kijiji. Is that the way to go with smartphones? I'm guessing there's lots of perfectly good used phones also available, because most sheep - er, people- will get rid of their current ones once a new model comes out?)
> Also what's the cheapest way to go with a monthly plan? I'm ready for all kinds of suggestions - let's go!


I didn't see it mentioned. Do you travel outside of Canada a lot? Wind for example, has a cheap international text option.

And for phones, is it possible your kids are upgrading and can give you theirs?

That's what I do for my parents/parent-in laws.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

brad said:


> If you get a smart phone and don't want to pay for a data plan, you have to set it up so it never uses cellular data, only WiFi. That means, for example, you won't be able to use your smart phone as a GPS device, because cell phone GPS uses cellular data.


I agree with everything Brad said except for this part quoted here. You can use a smartphone as a GPS without cellular data, but this only works with apps that download all the maps into the phone ahead of time. A good app for this is called Here. I use it on vacation without cellular data regularly.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OP here. have no interest in GPS, or games, or apps etc etc etc etc etc... no need to use in USA...just need something that gives me what i outlined above.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Spudd said:


> I agree with everything Brad said except for this part quoted here. You can use a smartphone as a GPS without cellular data, but this only works with apps that download all the maps into the phone ahead of time. A good app for this is called Here. I use it on vacation without cellular data regularly.


I recently travelled through a good part of the US. I do not have a data plan in Canada or the US. I downloaded through wifi, all the maps for the states I was visiting. I used Google maps which are good for 30 days. I plugged the phone into the port in my car and had turn by turn instructions for all 6800 km. Never lost the gps signal anywhere in the mountains. Used lots of back roads etc no problem. Note that maps can take a fair bit of memory though.


----------



## wert (Jan 26, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> OP here. have no interest in GPS, or games, or apps etc etc etc etc etc... no need to use in USA...just need something that gives me what i outlined above.


Well I would get this deal then:

http://www.speakout7eleven.ca/prepaid-phones-promotions/49.99-smartphone

More phone then you need, but cheap.

Where are you located? I have a spare, unused Alcatel One touch with an unactivated Speakout SIM.

Probably would cost $10 to ship. Then you just need to top up the phone at the above website.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey -thanks Wert. I'm in Nfld., unfortunately. I've never seen a 7-11 store here . But that appears to be the type of deal that would work for me.
Are there similar deals out there? with other places?


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

You can buy speakout phones and services on line. Speakout uses the Rogers network which should work in St john's and surrounding area. Of course it will work on wifi for Internet data. You will have gps if the phone has gps. Once you have the phone there are a number of apps you can get to link the messages to your tablet so you can then use your tablet for messaging. Easier to type and read. Of course this will not be mobile but will work at home. If you want to be mobile you just take the phone with you.
Gps does work without a data plan but does require some preplanning.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> Hey -thanks Wert. I'm in Nfld., unfortunately. I've never seen a 7-11 store here . But that appears to be the type of deal that would work for me.
> Are there similar deals out there? with other places?


Do you have Petro Canada in Nfld?
https://mobility.petro-canada.ca/


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Earl said:


> Do you have Petro Canada in Nfld?
> https://mobility.petro-canada.ca/


Thanks Earl. Yes we have petrocan out here in the boonies! that text-a-lot plan looks interesting.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OP update: OK, so i bit the bullet, and went bought this phone on kijiji this morning:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cell-phone/s...me/1170292468?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
It's a Samsung Grand Prime (I was looking at the same one at walMart as sort of a 'starter phone' with a Virgin $45 24-month plan. as near as i could figure, the phone charge is $10/month ...so the phone "cost" at WM is $240?, but they do give you a $100 WM giftcard for signing, so phone net cost is $140, if you look at it that way... I dunno...) Anyway, i got it for $80. 
It's locked, with Bell. 
I was thinking of going with the Rogers $120/year (didn't see any "$100"/year plan that someone mentioned above?).
But now, that petro-can plan looks inviting. Any comments on either?
Also, i guess i have to get it unlocked. Any advice/tips on how/where/when to do that?
Thanks for all the input. we're getting there!


----------



## wert (Jan 26, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> Hey -thanks Wert. I'm in Nfld., unfortunately. I've never seen a 7-11 store here . But that appears to be the type of deal that would work for me.
> Are there similar deals out there? with other places?


Not sure, but 7-11 sells airtime over the net. $100 lasts a year and texts are .15 per. You could phone their customer service on the website and see if they have your area code available for acticvications.

There is a youtube video on unlocking the Samsung Grand Prime here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0US2yR390w


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

wert said:


> Not sure, but 7-11 sells airtime over the net. $100 lasts a year and texts are .15 per. You could phone their customer service on the website and see if they have your area code available for acticvications.
> 
> There is a youtube video on unlocking the Samsung Grand Prime here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0US2yR390w


Thanks wert. Earl put me on to a similar plan thru Petrocan - which we have here. Investigating that.
Haven't looked at that unlocking video yet, but u guys are all a great help!


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

That's not a video on unlocking the grand prime, it's a video made by some guy advertising his unlocking site.

his site appears to charge $24.95 USD for the unlock code

A quick search on ebay for "samsung grand prime unlock bell canada" reveals several sellers offering the same unlock code for $12 CAD.

Example: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Unlock-Code-...2-3-4-5-Grand-Prime-Bell-Virgin-/162056902555


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ok..... the girl I bought the phone from said the place she bought it from - a Snap Mobile kiosk in the mall- would unlock it for $20. haven't checked that out yet,,,
I'd like to find a site that would tell me how to do it for FREE - prob. not though...


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

Most phones cannot be unlocked for free. Otherwise there wouldn't be people selling unlock codes on ebay because no one would buy them.

May be worth just going to the kiosk and getting it done in person, that way you can at least be sure it's done or you don't pay.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah, I guess so...


----------

